# New help on bidding



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

I need help on bidding a few new places im looking at. One is a condo complex with 54 building and they want the main roads driveways and walks done.Second is town houses and they just want roadways done. They both want a season price and going against some people that all they do is condos. My friend told me about to get .25 a sq for everything does that sound right? I am trying to get my foot in the door for places like this but i dont want to low ball it does anybody have any ideas.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

We can help if you give us more information and maps help...or atleast squarefootage/acreage/size.


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

well im going to meassure it out but i want to make sure thats the right way to go first. The one place i know has 32 buildings plus the club house and walks with 20-40ft long driveways 4 each per building.


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

the other place i looked at last night was on 41 acers with 288 units with club house i will try and get a pic up later but i figgered it will take at least 1 truck and 2 or 3 skidsteers with about 6-10 guys with snow blowers. the job i think will take about 4-6 hr total Anybody have any idea?


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

anybody help with this?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Daleys,

I'm sure everyone here approaches estimating differently but yet same in some aspects;
People dont mind assisting, just need the info...so produce if you would be so kind.


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

i would get a pic of the place up but i cant for some reason. Also i gave a good deal of info but the sq. I am trying to get a idea about how to price it for a season price


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Daleys;804727 said:


> the other place i looked at last night was on 41 acers with 288 units with club house i will try and get a pic up later but i figgered it will take at least 1 truck and 2 or 3 skidsteers with about 6-10 guys with snow blowers. the job i think will take about 4-6 hr total Anybody have any idea?


We pull about 350 units over 7-8 properties in a 10-15 mile radius in an 8 hour shift with time to spare with one truck/skid team... think your right on blower crew.

You really need to do some homework and find out what the going monthly rate per unit is in your area, and adjust up or down for complexity, snow storage areas, etc... The best way to start is ask a friend or relative who lives in one. They'll likely have access to the financials and be able to tell you exactly what portions of their dues goes to snow, lawn, etc... Heck, google some of the condo associations in your area -many have their own websites and I've found that a small percentage of them post their financials online.


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

that would be the way to do it but i dont really know anybody that live there im just trying to get a basic rule of thumb to price places like this out for season price like how many storms and salts to put in the season price and if charge a sq price. isn't there a general rule everybody goes on?


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

can't speak to NY pricing, but I'm very familiar with prices here.... whole different ballgame.

You don't need to know someone in THAT association, but any association in the area to get a general idea of pricing.

Google a number of condos that you see in the area and dig up some info.


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

ok thanks ill try that if anybody Else has an opinion that would be great as well


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Daleys;805221 said:


> that would be the way to do it but i dont really know anybody that live there im just trying to get a basic rule of thumb to price places like this out for season price like how many storms and salts to put in the season price and if charge a sq price. isn't there a general rule everybody goes on?


The thing about is that there is a "basic rule of thumb" as you put it, but it differs for every area, and those doing condos in your immediate area are surely not going to share their rule of thumb because condo chasing is as competitive as anything.

Which, is why suggested digging into what their, or similar condos in your area are actually paying. IMO, you shouldn't try to apply a sq ft formula like you might with commercial, or a "per driveway" number. You won't be charging 40, 30, or even 20 bucks per drive. This is all about economy of scale buying power... you will likely be in the 8-12 dollar per drive range.

Bottom line is that if you no do homework, you leave money on table or price yourself out of the running. Ever hear of sales guru, Jeffrey Gitomer? One of his schticks is "Sales Balls!"... even has two-packs of Gitomer golf balls he hands out... they say "get a pair".

So, here is a free pair for you my friend...

1. Find a home for sale in that association.
2. Call the realtor and say you've just started looking into buying a condo unit and you'd like a walk through.
3. Meet the realtor and seem very excited about the layout, etc... but mention that you will be looking at others.
4. Wait a couple days, and call the realtor. Say you've narrowed it down to a few associations, and you'd like to perform your due diligence by digging further.
5. Ask them for a budget breakdown of the monthly dues. If they ask why, you say you want some assurance that they are budgeted adequately. Most states have laws that require a reserve study. This is a complete study of the property, roofs, exteriors, asphalt, you name it. The purpose is so that they are saving enough percentage of monthly dues to replace/fix these things as needed in years to come. You want to be sure that your dues will not be jacked up or that you will not receive some huge assessment right after you buy. The realtor should have this info or be willing to get it if the want to sell to a savvy buyer such as yourself.
6. You now have your "rule of thumb" for your area, now make up some bs excuse when the realtor keeps calling to sell you that condo.

Sales ain't easy. No offense, but the few who are willing to do things like this will come out on top of those who wait for the golden answer on PS.


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ask them for a budget breakdown of the monthly dues. [/QUOTE said:


> thanks big acres im gona try that out


----------

